# The Uber Driver Pay Shell Game / New Rip Off Scam



## Fuhgeddaboudit (Jun 14, 2017)

I knew Uber was up to something when they came out with this new itemized pay spreadsheet for each trip. 
Here's the kicker.
They charge the customer a higher amount than your mileage and time, and keep the change.

I did a $20 trip the other night, they paid me $10 and kept the other ten.
I did a $180 trip this afternoon, and they kept 10 more dollars than they should have.
No more standard percentage of the full fare!

In other words they're still paying me at the same rate for mileage and time , but they're nailing the customer on a higher rate and keeping the change.

I complained to Uber management ...and they said there are explanations that have to do with a quote they gave the passenger and other fees that they don't want to clarify.

They are padding the passengers' fares and screwing the drivers. Ethics is gone. Greed is back with a vengeance.

When Uber has the gall to break the rules like this .....get ready for driver revolts.

It takes two to tango.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

It's been discussed ad nauseam since up front pricing came about. Really nothing different since they are still paying you what they said they would (mileage+ time).


----------



## Fuhgeddaboudit (Jun 14, 2017)

It's all part of a strategy to change the rules about the percentage of the total fare. As inflation increases, or operating costs of the driver increases, the increased fare compensation will NOT go to the driver. It will only go to Uber. Hence, the shell game. They are going against the original TOTAL FARE percentage agreement with all the drivers. I've seen this shell game for many years. I've been in the limousine industry since 1980. All limo companies tinker with the percentages to screw the drivers, which are burdened with the costs.
You allow them to take an inch and they take a mile.


----------



## ffoscar13 (Jul 27, 2017)

I was waiting at Fort Lauderdale Airport when I got a trip request. That led me to a motel two guys were standing outfront they wave me down as. They was get was in the car. I asked 4 the name they said their roommate booked it so before I even turned on the app I asked him for the destination they gave me the destination I turned on the app it matched so we proceeded on the way they said they wanted to return trip I turned on the GPS and followed it once we got to the destination I waited they came back they got in the car and I took them back to the same location close the trip and was paid for 28 miles the next morning I found out I had fare adjustment they uber claim. That I picked up the wrong passenger we all know that's a scam when people don't want to pay even Uber knows that how would they know the destination without me giving it all Uber did was keep sending me instant text messages sometimes these things happen now I've been doing over for about a year-and-a-half 4000 trips 1900 five star ratings never had that problem picking up the wrong passenger but they refuse to correct this


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

Holy run on sentence Batman.


----------



## allie_drives (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep...I'm in NYC and they are keeping 45%...its why I mostly drive for Lyft (which isn't much better--37%)...And GETT/Juno is great, but there fares are lower with no surge, so...its kind of all just BS. They all should charge 25% less than cabs, pay take their 25% and get on with it. No ethics at all.



Fuhgeddaboudit said:


> I knew Uber was up to something when they came out with this new itemized pay spreadsheet for each trip.
> Here's the kicker.
> They charge the customer a higher amount than your mileage and time, and keep the change.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuhgeddaboudit said:


> When Uber has the gall to break the rules like this .....get ready for driver revolts.
> 
> It takes two to tango.


That doesn't make sense, by 'revolting' you're really just saying you don't like it, which they probably already figured.
You need to quit, that's how you "get back" at them.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I a


ffoscar13 said:


> I was waiting at Fort Lauderdale Airport when I got a trip request. That led me to a motel two guys were standing outfront they wave me down as. They was get was in the car. I asked 4 the name they said their roommate booked it so before I even turned on the app I asked him for the destination they gave me the destination I turned on the app it matched so we proceeded on the way they said they wanted to return trip I turned on the GPS and followed it once we got to the destination I waited they came back they got in the car and I took them back to the same location close the trip and was paid for 28 miles the next morning I found out I had fare adjustment they uber claim. That I picked up the wrong passenger we all know that's a scam when people don't want to pay even Uber knows that how would they know the destination without me giving it all Uber did was keep sending me instant text messages sometimes these things happen now I've been doing over for about a year-and-a-half 4000 trips 1900 five star ratings never had that problem picking up the wrong passenger but they refuse to correct this


I ask the pax "can I see your phone with the app?" - and I verify that my name and license plate are on the app page. if somebody else ordered the ride for them, they need to contact the friend, and must text me a screen shot of the app page w my name and license. otherwise no ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ffoscar13 said:


> I was waiting at Fort Lauderdale Airport when I got a trip request. That led me to a motel two guys were standing outfront they wave me down as. They was get was in the car. I asked 4 the name they said their roommate booked it so before I even turned on the app I asked him for the destination they gave me the destination I turned on the app it matched so we proceeded on the way they said they wanted to return trip I turned on the GPS and followed it once we got to the destination I waited they came back they got in the car and I took them back to the same location close the trip and was paid for 28 miles the next morning I found out I had fare adjustment they uber claim. That I picked up the wrong passenger we all know that's a scam when people don't want to pay even Uber knows that how would they know the destination without me giving it all Uber did was keep sending me instant text messages sometimes these things happen now I've been doing over for about a year-and-a-half 4000 trips 1900 five star ratings never had that problem picking up the wrong passenger but they refuse to correct this


When did you start driving uber? Before December 2015? If so, please upload copy of that contract. Ive been wanting to read it. If you no longer have that copy, why the hell not? I still have copies of my last two vehicles sales contracts that ive already traded away. I sure as heck would keep a contract of a company i was actively working for.

If it was after december 2015, your contract never said you got paid a percentage of what pax paid. Never said it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Did that contract state anything about _Two Fares? _ If not, then I think lawyers have something to litigate on. Maybe I'm wrong...but I signed up October of 2015 and only a single fare was mentioned as far as I can remember. If it is a fact, then we all know Uber is pulling a fast one on us. Dual pricing is simply a mechanism to make drivers earn less % and make pax pay more to Uber. There is probably going to be litigation on this for years...we know Uber is OK with that. _Seventy _federal lawsuits hasn't bothered them. What's another one? No problem...hire more lawyers. Pretty amazing company.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> Holy run on sentence Batman.


voice to text


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Did that contract state anything about _Two Fares? _ If not, then I think lawyers have something to litigate on. Maybe I'm wrong...but I signed up October of 2015 and only a single fare was mentioned as far as I can remember. If it is a fact, then we all know Uber is pulling a fast one on us. Dual pricing is simply a mechanism to make drivers earn less % and make pax pay more to Uber. There is probably going to be litigation on this for years...we know Uber is OK with that. _Seventy _federal lawsuits hasn't bothered them. What's another one? No problem...hire more lawyers. Pretty amazing company.


It only mentions one fare, the fare you are entitled to earn. What the pax is charge has nothing to do with a contract between driver and uber. That is between the pax and uber which is a separate contract.

I swear, this has to be the first time many of you have ever been exposed to the back end of a contractor / sub contractor dynamic. When a contractor hires a subcontractor, there is no baring on how much that contractor can upsell those services to their customer for other than market forces in most, unregulated industries. It certainly wont be in their contract how much the contractor wants to upsell their services, thats none of their business.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's what you do: At the start of the trip, hit navigate and let google maps give you the 3 route options. Pick the longest mileage route and drive that to the destination. Ignore Uber's navigation, since it will take you the shortest mileage route (while charging the passenger for the longer route). Your other option is to go into the passenger app and request the same trip yourself, and see which route Uber is offering. Since the passenger is paying an upfront fare, you driving the longer route skims that excessive Uber service fee back from Uber. I got one service fee down to $.46 on them, lol.

This is really a theft from the passengers. Passengers wrongly assume that they are paying for the time and miles THAT THEY ARE ACTUALLY BEING DRIVEN to their destination (Uber even gives them the time and miles in the fare breakdown before they request the trip). What the passengers don't realize is that Uber is not charging them for the shortest possible route to their destination.

It's funny that in all the ride share regulations states have passed, Uber and Lyft have managed to keep this out of the law. Taxi's can only charge for actual time and miles, but ride share companies can just make fares up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Here's what you do: At the start of the trip, hit navigate and let google maps give you the 3 route options. Pick the longest mileage route and drive that to the destination. Ignore Uber's navigation, since it will take you the shortest mileage route (while charging the passenger for the longer route). Your other option is to go into the passenger app and request the same trip yourself, and see which route Uber is offering. Since the passenger is paying an upfront fare, you driving the longer route skims that excessive Uber service fee back from Uber. I got one service fee down to $.46 on them, lol.
> 
> This is really a theft from the passengers. Passengers wrongly assume that they are paying for the time and miles THAT THEY ARE ACTUALLY BEING DRIVEN to their destination (Uber even gives them the time and miles in the fare breakdown before they request the trip). What the passengers don't realize is that Uber is not charging them for the shortest possible route to their destination.
> 
> It's funny that in all the ride share regulations states have passed, Uber and Lyft have managed to keep this out of the law. Taxi's can only charge for actual time and miles, but ride share companies can just make fares up.


Is uber stealing from pax during a surge?

You want to be regulated like a taxi?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Is uber stealing from pax during a surge?
> 
> You want to be regulated like a taxi?


No, Uber is not stealing during the surge, because they are telling the passengers upfront about the inflated price. The passengers have the option to wait out the surge. The theft is that they deceive the passengers into thinking they are being charged for the actual time and mileage of the trip, when they are not.

*I am *already regulated like a taxi. I am required to carry service dogs, I am required to service all destinations, I am required (technically) to have child seats available to the passenger - all just like a taxi. It's *Uber* that is not regulated like the cab companies are. Uber can jack with our fares whenever they want, something cab companies cannot do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> No, Uber is not stealing during the surge, because they are telling the passengers upfront about the inflated price. The passengers have the option to wait out the surge. The theft is that they deceive the passengers into thinking they are being charged for the actual time and mileage of the trip, when they are not.
> 
> *I am *already regulated like a taxi. I am required to carry service dogs, I am required to service all destinations, I am required (technically) to have child seats available to the passenger - all just like a taxi. It's *Uber* that is not regulated like the cab companies are. Uber can jack with our fares whenever they want, something cab companies cannot do.


If you think thats regulation, go chat with an NYC Uber driver. Then ask yourself how an uber sign on your roof and vinyl rate sheet will look stickered on your door panels.

Ironic that you would use the term upfront to justify surges yet forget your arguing against upfront pricing.

Upfront pricing is just that. Upfront.

The uber app says they are charged either upfront or by time and miles, its very clear that there is two ways to being charged.

To a pax, there is no difference. Uber has as mu h control to the surge algorithm as they do for upfront pricing algorithm. Only difference is driver compensation.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you think thats regulation, go chat with an NYC Uber driver. Then ask yourself how an uber sign on your roof and vinyl rate sheet will look stickered on your door panels.
> 
> Ironic that you would use the term upfront to justify surges yet forget your arguing against upfront pricing.
> 
> ...


Even during surges, the illusion of an honest fare remains. Uber is only being "upfront" about the fact that they are charging an above normal fare. The deception of suggesting that they charge for time and miles of the actual route driven while actually charging for a fictitious longer route remains.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Fuhgeddaboudit said:


> It's all part of a strategy to change the rules about the percentage of the total fare. As inflation increases, or operating costs of the driver increases, the increased fare compensation will NOT go to the driver. It will only go to Uber. Hence, the shell game. They are going against the original TOTAL FARE percentage agreement with all the drivers. I've seen this shell game for many years. I've been in the limousine industry since 1980. All limo companies tinker with the percentages to screw the drivers, which are burdened with the costs.
> You allow them to take an inch and they take a mile.


guess you didnt read the new agreement a couple months back that said we're strictly paid by mileage and time


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> It's funny that in all the ride share regulations states have passed, Uber and Lyft have managed to keep this out of the law. Taxi's can only charge for actual time and miles, but ride share companies can just make fares up.


Because Uber helped to write the laws.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuhgeddaboudit said:


> I knew Uber was up to something when they came out with this new itemized pay spreadsheet for each trip.
> Here's the kicker.
> They charge the customer a higher amount than your mileage and time, and keep the change.
> 
> ...


This will be the next lawsuit. 75% is of the fare not the fare minus whatever Uber wants it to be.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Even during surges, the illusion of an honest fare remains. Uber is only being "upfront" about the fact that they are charging an above normal fare. The deception of suggesting that they charge for time and miles of the actual route driven while actually charging for a fictitious longer route remains.


Why does one illusion trump another illusion?

Open you rider app. Set a destination. Click the i icon next to the price. What does it say?

It will say "Your fare will be the price presented before the trip *OR* based on the rates below...."

That means there are two ways of being charged. Uber is upfront about it, its right there in black and white. Primary is the upfront costs being presented, secondary is the rate table.

They are not saying anything about a route. Doesnt matter what the route is. Doesnt matter where you are, who you are or who you know. Uber is the service provider and they say your trip will cost $20. You take it or leave it. How they come up with $20 isnt anyones concern. If its fair market value to that pax they accept the price and order uube. If its overpriced they can order lyft, a taxi, a limo, call a friend, flag a stranger for a ride, catch the bus, walk or roller blade to their destination.


----------

